# Wood burner



## explayboybunny (May 31, 2013)

Hi everyone, we want to buy and install a wood burner, trouble is we live in a very Spanish location, Jaen, in fact our village is Carchel just outside of the city.
We need to know where to buy a reliable fire and a possible name of a fitter, please please try your best to help us. Many many thanks.

Pam and George Jakeway xxxx


----------



## fevmor (Jan 10, 2014)

Good evening

Have fitted a log burner and a wood burning stove here in Spain.
We live in the Picos de Europa so are well out of the way.
You do not say if you want a fire or a log burner that is also a cooker.
I was going to bring both the fire and the cooker from the UK but found better and cheaper here in Spain.
If I can help with some names and companies then let me know


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

explayboybunny said:


> Hi everyone, we want to buy and install a wood burner, trouble is we live in a very Spanish location, Jaen, in fact our village is Carchel just outside of the city.
> We need to know where to buy a reliable fire and a possible name of a fitter, please please try your best to help us. Many many thanks.
> 
> Pam and George Jakeway xxxx


Jaén is not the end of the world!

We have a log-burner that has a fan fitted installed in the lounge/diner and distributes hot air to the two bedrooms above and there is a passive hot-air current from the flue cavity to heat the attic. It is made by a firm near Granada. As for the installation, this can be carried out by any competent firm of albaniles.

I have no doubt that you can find other options locally.

You need to decide what sort of wood-burner you want. You live in the largest olivares in the world so at this time of the year there is an abundance of wood from thinnings, prunings and tree replacement. Burning it in a log burner is more efficient than burning it on the hillsides (it has to be burnt to prevent the spread of pests and diseases). Another option is the use of wood pellets but these stoves can be quite expensive. In both cases, you need somewhere to store your combustibles.


----------



## explayboybunny (May 31, 2013)

Thank you so much for your helpful reply, sounds like you know what you're talking about.
We love the idea of the hot air distribution.
Warm regards Pam and George x


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

explayboybunny said:


> Thank you so much for your helpful reply, sounds like you know what you're talking about.
> We love the idea of the hot air distribution.
> Warm regards Pam and George x


You have a supplier of "estufas de leña" and "estufas de pellet" in Martos on Calle Molino Medel, 16, 23600, MARTOS JAEN

Teléfono:953552800 Productos || La calidad al mejor precio, sólo en Cruz del LLoro S.L.

Ours is a Ferlux, can't remember the model number but I think 760 rings a bell. You will find people in Martos who will instal it for you.


----------



## explayboybunny (May 31, 2013)

Hi, we only want a log burner, we are ready to have it fitted now.
We live in Jaen, Carchel 23191


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

We have a Jotul which was installed by previous owners and *everyone* who knows anything about these things (Chimney sweeps, builders, wood suppliers, other house owners etc) have told us what a good make it is and that we were very lucky to have got it already installed.
It does give out terrific heat when properly lit.
Inicio | Jøtul


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

explayboybunny said:


> Hi, we only want a log burner, we are ready to have it fitted now.
> We live in Jaen, Carchel 23191


BigMat Martos Calle Molino Medel, 16 - Ofertas y horarios

Estufas de leÃ±a - Ferreteria Fermartos S.L.

both of these sell woodburners (estufas de leña).. I don't know if Big Mat also installs them but I am sure that fermartos does.

There are built-in types (known as casetas) or free-standing. Ours is built in and has hot air ducts from the top of it drawing heated air from the outer casing.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

We have a cassette installed in our (previously) open fireplace. It's basically a steel/cast iron box which fits inside the open space. No more draughts, smoke, risk of sparks or heat loss. No more birds coming down the chimney, either! 

It was put in one year ago and they opened a vent upstairs, which happens to be my ensuite bathroom, and it is all so wonderful I cannot tell you! I wish I'd had one years ago. If you're going to have a log or pellet burner of any kind, I would recommend piping or venting to make full use of the heat generated. We tend to burn encina (oak) from Extremadura here in Madrid, at around 17c/kg.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Madliz said:


> We have a cassette installed in our (previously) open fireplace. It's basically a steel/cast iron box which fits inside the open space. No more draughts, smoke, risk of sparks or heat loss. No more birds coming down the chimney, either!
> 
> It was put in one year ago and they opened a vent upstairs, which happens to be my ensuite bathroom, and it is all so wonderful I cannot tell you! I wish I'd had one years ago. If you're going to have a log or pellet burner of any kind, I would recommend piping or venting to make full use of the heat generated. We tend to burn encina (oak) from Extremadura here in Madrid, at around 17c/kg.


That's expensive - we use Olive wood at 110€ per tonne cut delivered and stackied in the store (2floors down from street level.)


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

We have been looking into this too but our main issue is the house lacks a chimney and are not sure of the requirements for one(I know ask at the town hall).

Are there any differences between the types of burner to what is required?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> We have been looking into this too but our main issue is the house lacks a chimney and are not sure of the requirements for one(I know ask at the town hall).
> 
> Are there any differences between the types of burner to what is required?


Ours also lacked a chimney. By looking at it we decided that it was feasible to reduce the length of the closet by about 40cm in Bedroom 3 and create a brick enclosure that would extend from the burner in the lounge right through to the attic and inside the enclosure would be a stainless steel flue pipe going through the roof to be high enough to clear next-door's roof and thereby avoid downdraughts. By putting vents into the enclosure in the lounge and also in the attic, there is passive convection heat to keep the attic warm enough to be able to have a work area and another lounge in the attic plus keep all the out-of-season clothing dry (not damp) and well aired while it is stored in the attic. Bedrooms 2 and 3 which are either side of the brick enclosure are also fed fanned heat from the casing of the log-burner via tubes that also sit in the flue enclosure thereby ensuring that some two thirds of the house is heated by the one log-burner.


----------

